# Tribute 550 toilet ventilation



## 103219 (Mar 2, 2007)

The ventilation for the Tribute 550 loo/washroom is very poor, we have found. It is slightly better if the grid inside the existing dome vent is removed, but still not satisfactory. Does anyone agree, and in particular, has anyone tried to improve it? (Preferably without having to cut new holes in the metal.)

Maybe the vent with a 12V fan in it?

Any suggestions or experience welcome.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

My 'van ( not a Tribute') has a small roof vent with a 4" ( I think) 'computer' fan in it; it comes on with the light. I can't honestly say that it 'does the job' because it has always been there and I don't know what it would be like without, but we don't generally have problems with smells.

We don't have a window in the washroom so the fan is the only ventilation.

It must be better to have a fan than not to.

hth

Harvey


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Have you considered fitting a SOG system? Expensive but effective. Outdoor bits sell them.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a Tribute 550 and have had a SOG system fitted (easy for me because I live in Torbay, home of Simonspeed).
Sounds crazy really because we didn't want to go through the actual rear doors or metal panels, so it simply vents out through the toilet cassette access door into the space between the rear door and the washroom.
However we have not noticed any unpleasant odours since having it done and I do like the system. I do also give it a double whammy because I have not yet used up all my KemDirect toilet crystals.
We rarely close our washroom door anyway-having been married for 40 years we have few secrets :lol: 
Incidentally we have reversed our washroom door as I was fed up having to walk past the door before I could open it to enter.


----------

